# HP ENVY 15t-j000 Quad Edition Series Thread



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/2548/c03698047.png

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/2720/c03698209.png

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/2197/c03698262.png



• Windows 8 64bit
• *4th generation Intel Core i7-4700MQ Processor*
• Intel HD Graphics 4600
• NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M Graphics with 2048MB of dedicated video memory
• 15.6-inch diagonal Full HD BrightView LED-backlit Display (1920x1080)
• 8GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)
• 1TB 5400RPM *Hybrid Hard Drive*
• NO mSSD Hard Drive Acceleration Cache
• 6-Cell Lithium-Ion Battery *Up to 9 hours and 45 minutes*
• No Internal DVD or CD Drive
• Backlit Full Keyboard
• Weighs just *2.1 kg*
• Dimensions: 14.94 x 9.87 x 1.18 inch *(Only 29mm thick)*
• Audio: Beats Audio with 4 speakers

All for $989.99 (INR 57k)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2013)

too slim chassis and too highend configuration. just the right combo for overheating. wonder why HP decided to go with a discrete GPU and not use a highend i7 part with Iris Pro.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

sam said:


> too slim chassis and too highend configuration. just the right combo for overheating. wonder why HP decided to go with a discrete GPU and not use a highend i7 part with Iris Pro.



I think Iris pro is for desktops. Intel HD 4600 is in every 4th gen core-i7 mobile processor.

We can not say about the heating just by seeing the slim design. Macbook Pro 15 Retina model is 24mm just thick but still have no heating issue. Like previous couple of generation models hp has worked nicely on the design, body and managing heating with coolsense technology. This one will not disappoint, I guess.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 9, 2013)

The laptop looks great!
Is the processor an Ultrabook-variant or the regular? Like the ones with U at the end types. Don't really know about the naming conventions for hasw.
Also, India release dates?


----------



## evilwit (Jun 9, 2013)

rider said:


> *img594.imageshack.us/img594/2548/c03698047.png
> 
> *img841.imageshack.us/img841/2720/c03698209.png
> 
> ...



is it really launched in india?really!!!
wow!!!
link please!!!
i want to buy this laptop...
if not launched in india does hp provide international shipping and warranty?
thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2013)

Most probably HP won't launch it in India......just check HP US website, you will know how many models are not launched in India...


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> The laptop looks great!
> Is the processor an Ultrabook-variant or the regular? Like the ones with U at the end types. Don't really know about the naming conventions for hasw.
> Also, India release dates?



Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4Ghz upto 3.4Ghz is regular mainstream processor.



evilwit said:


> is it really launched in india?really!!!
> wow!!!
> link please!!!
> i want to buy this laptop...
> ...



No news by hp India yet, it will definitely come in around a month or so. You can get international warranty from US for sure. 
(Please edit your quote and remove the pics, it is doubling all this on the first page.)



anupam_pb said:


> Most probably HP won't launch it in India......just check HP US website, you will know how many models are not launched in India...



This one will definitely launch here. It is just launched in US not even a week old. Last year hp launched their first 3rd gen laptop in India.
 HP in US will provide a variant with nvidia 750M GPU 2GB DDR5 soon.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow!!
I'm in for this laptop whenever it comes to India!!
And members,don't worry.HP is rumoured to have heavily redesigned its cooling system for 4th Gen Processors,and this info is according to a close source of mine


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ Hmmm... Hope so... 
After nearly scorching my fingers in my HP Pavilion G6 and my roomie frying his, I won't be venturing near HP anytime soon!!!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2013)

^^What happenned??I understand that HP's are prone to heating,and require periodic care,but frying a laptop,I simply don't understand buddy.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 9, 2013)

sam said:


> too slim chassis and too highend configuration.* just the right combo for overheating*. wonder why HP decided to go with a discrete GPU and not use a highend i7 part with Iris Pro.


I hope they worked pretty good on cooling systems .  
That doesn't seem to be applied with Razer Blade pro


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2013)

it will be priced over 60k if at all it is launched here.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> ^^ Hmmm... Hope so...
> After nearly scorching my fingers in my HP Pavilion G6 and my roomie frying his, I won't be venturing near HP anytime soon!!!



Lol comparing G6 with Envy 15 is too much. The quality and class of series in hp notebooks are as follows: 450/650/2000 series < G6 < Probooks < dv6 < Envy



pratyush997 said:


> I hope they worked pretty good on cooling systems .
> That doesn't seem to be applied with Razer Blade pro



Haha pratyush. You still have cruel memory with that pathetic AMD convertible notebook. It was the worst by hp, though.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Lol comparing G6 with Envy 15 is too much. The quality and class of series in hp notebooks are as follows: 450/650/2000 series < G6 < Probooks < dv6 < Envy



And above them all,lies the Elitebook in the quality order!!!

Man,I'm just awestruck at the Envy's beauty...!!As soon as HP India launches it,My dv6 is up for sale!!!

However I've a strong feeling that HP will price it near 70k atleast....Anything near 55 or 60k for this configuration, it will kill dv6's, m6 & high end g6's for sure! !


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^What happenned??I understand that HP's are prone to heating,and require periodic care,but frying a laptop,I simply don't understand buddy.


His processor got fried due to overheating and it won't start... I thought they had a thermocouple in the processor to prevent such a thing... Maybe it failed... 
The service centre people weren't of much help anyway as they are dumb as crap and he had to get a new lappy!!! 
Funny thing is that his HP Pavilion G6-2005AX got fried and he replaced it with an HP Pavilion G6-2301AX... Brand loyalty, it seems!!!




rider said:


> Lol comparing G6 with Envy 15 is too much. The quality and class of series in hp notebooks are as follows: 450/650/2000 series < G6 < Probooks < dv6 < Envy



Hmmm... Didn't know that... 
Btw, this laptop is sexy as hell!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2013)

This will come to India. Heatsink will be redesigned. HP makes heat sinks based on country/climate.
Moreover the CPU has 47W max TDP which means it does not overheat as much and can run okay with a smaller Heat sink. 
I don't think its good for games though. I love the keyboard, its very soft.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> And above them all,lies the Elitebook in the quality order!!!
> 
> Man,I'm just awestruck at the Envy's beauty...!!As soon as HP India launches it,My dv6 is up for sale!!!
> 
> However I've a strong feeling that HP will price it near 70k atleast....Anything near 55 or 60k for this configuration, it will kill dv6's, m6 & high end g6's for sure! !



HP's current line up of 50k+ laptops are just over priced........For ~45k, HP gives one of best available config.
If HP launches it in India for ~60k (+5k) , it will be a great competitor to new Y500 & S05IN. GT740M ~ GT 650M (650M is a bit better though)


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> And above them all,lies the Elitebook in the quality order!!!



don't sweat it. even elitebooks have black sheep[8440p] and elitebooks are Business class notebooks, not available to the consumer from retail stores.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

I think hp is not gonna launch new pavilion dv6 lineup this year. Because as per the US price these Envy models are priced like previous dv6. This is never ever happened. Hp might launch a more premium laptop in higher range, competitive to new premium Dell XPS lineup. Hence this laptop will cost 60-65k in India whenever it gets launch.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> His processor got fried due to overheating and it won't start... I thought they had a thermocouple in the processor to prevent such a thing... Maybe it failed...
> The service centre people weren't of much help anyway as they are dumb as crap and he had to get a new lappy!!!
> Funny thing is that his HP Pavilion G6-2005AX got fried and he replaced it with an HP Pavilion G6-2301AX... Brand loyalty, it seems!!!
> 
> ...



Well I've pity for your friend who faced this from hp laptop. It's a rare case where these sh1t happens. Although he get a new model in replacement. And yea hp after sales are loyal and reliable, for service engineer it depends upon the place where you live. Usually in North India it's really great. Engineers knows their job and very professional by the way they handle. The worst in onsite services is Lenovo in north region.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> And above them all,lies the Elitebook in the quality order!!!
> 
> Man,I'm just awestruck at the Envy's beauty...!!As soon as HP India launches it,My dv6 is up for sale!!!
> 
> However I've a strong feeling that HP will price it near 70k atleast....Anything near 55 or 60k for this configuration, it will kill dv6's, m6 & high end g6's for sure! !



No idea about elitebook bro. I never used or take demo ever. So no idea about it's class. This envy 15 is totally premium build as we can see. It comes with 65W adapter. Do you think it's fair enough to these low power consumping Haswell processors? And what about the battery life bro. Hp website is showing that it will lasts for 9hrs 45min.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> HP's current line up of 50k+ laptops are just over priced........For ~45k, HP gives one of best available config.
> If HP launches it in India for ~60k (+5k) , it will be a great competitor to new Y500 & S05IN. GT740M ~ GT 650M (650M is a bit better though)



Yea these 2012 dv6 lineup were quite overpriced here in India. So expensive with GT 630M. There was no option with GT 650M like in US and other countries. Soon this Envy 15 will get an option with GT 750M too there. In India we can't say what configuration will out.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Btw, I didn't understand the "*1TB 5400RPM Hybrid Hard Drive*"... Whats that mean???


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> HP's current line up of 50k+ laptops are just over priced........For ~45k, HP gives one of best available config.
> If HP launches it in India for ~60k (+5k) , it will be a great competitor to new Y500 & S05IN. GT740M ~ GT 650M (650M is a bit better though)



I agree,HP's below 45k range is absolute VFM!!However,thanks to Lenovo and Samsung,overpriced dv6's and m6's will not cut the mustard anymore.



Gollum said:


> don't sweat it. even elitebooks have black sheep[8440p] and elitebooks are Business class notebooks, not available to the consumer from retail stores.



You may be knowing better bro,as you are associated with HP.For me,I had experienced Elitebook once as my father got some 85XX model from office.
However,they do give excellent customisable options for their business class laptops,and should give a similar treatment for consumer laptops as well.



rider said:


> I think hp is not gonna launch new pavilion dv6 lineup this year. Because as per the US price these Envy models are priced like previous dv6. This is never ever happened. Hp might launch a more premium laptop in higher range, competitive to new premium Dell XPS lineup. Hence this laptop will cost 60-65k in India whenever it gets launch.



On the other hand,what I've come to know from my cousin brother who works for HP is that following will be the approximate price ranges
1.m6-50-60k
2.dv6-65 and above.
All these laptops will sport good gaming processors(unlike 7670m/gt630m).
I seriously hope they launch ENvy 15 here.....Maybe *Gollum* will be able to present a better picture.



rider said:


> No idea about elitebook bro. I never used or take demo ever. So no idea about it's class. This envy 15 is totally premium build as we can see. It comes with 65W adapter. Do you think it's fair enough to these low power consumping Haswell processors? And what about the battery life bro. Hp website is showing that it will lasts for 9hrs 45min.



I think 65W adapters will be for the base model,with no discrete graphics.



rider said:


> Yea these 2012 dv6 lineup were quite overpriced here in India. So expensive with GT 630M. There was no option with GT 650M like in US and other countries. Soon this Envy 15 will get an option with GT 750M too there. In India we can't say what configuration will out.



I'm sure atleast for one thing that GT750 will not be launched here in India.
Though,I would love to be proved wrong and forced to eat my words!!!


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, I didn't understand the "*1TB 5400RPM Hybrid Hard Drive*"... Whats that mean???



Hybrid drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



swiftshashi said:


> On the other hand,what I've come to know from my cousin brother who works for HP is that following will be the approximate price ranges
> 1.m6-50-60k
> 2.dv6-65 and above.
> All these laptops will sport good gaming processors(unlike 7670m/gt630m).
> ...



Well I'm talking about the upcoming generation of 2013-14 where I see this Envy 15 in the price range of 3rd gen hp dv6 2012. 
Well GT 750M will definitely come there, may come here this time because it was just year when hp didn't launch the laptop with high end mobile GPU.

There is two other models are available of this Envy 15:
First that one costs $819.99 -
* 3rd gen core i5 3230M Processor
* 8GB DDR3 RAM
* GT 740M 2GB DDR5
* 1080p screen and backlit keyboard
* 750GB 5400rpm HDD


other with AMD engine that costs $689.99 -
* AMD Quad-Core A8-5550M Accelerated Processor / AMD Quad-Core A10-5750M Accelerated Processor ($769.99)
* 8GB DDR3 RAM
* AMD Radeon HD 8750M + HD 8000 Series Dual Graphics
* 1080p screen and backlit keyboard
* 750GB 5400rpm HDD

And rest everything is same as of above Haswell core i7.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Haha pratyush. You still have cruel memory with that pathetic AMD convertible notebook. It was the worst by hp, though.


LOL yeah.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL yeah.



What do you think about this AMD Quad-Core A10-5750M Accelerated Processor with AMD Radeon HD 8750M + HD 8000 Series Dual Graphics. It will cost approx 40k if I buy from US. How will be the overall performance?

rest other specs are same.. 1080p screen and backlit keyboard etc


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> What do you think about this AMD Quad-Core A10-5750M Accelerated Processor with AMD Radeon HD 8750M + HD 8000 Series Dual Graphics. It will cost approx 40k if I buy from US. How will be the overall performance?
> 
> rest other specs are same.. 1080p screen and backlit keyboard etc


Seems good but what about warranty? Doesn HP provides international warranty


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Seems good but what about warranty? Doesn HP provides international warranty



I don't care about warranty much. Do you think a laptop gets any hardware issue in a year? I can arrange a service engineer for cleaning and all. 
 Although I will get to know about international warranty.

Tell me how will the gaming performance of AMD laptop in comparison to GT 740M?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 10, 2013)

^ About performance, didn't see any benchmarks of both of these till now :/
Ask SAM about it.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ About performance, didn't see any benchmarks of both of these till now :/
> Ask SAM about it.



*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-A-Series-A10-5750M-Notebook-Processor.92882.0.html According to this review it is in the class of 2nd gen core i3.


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 10, 2013)

HP us ship in india if i buy from HP us website ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Tell me how will the gaming performance of AMD laptop in comparison to GT 740M?



Nvidia is again tinkering with the GPU. 740M comes in 2 variants and performance will be 10% below 650M at best. this doesn't look good from a gaming point of view as the performance may end up being same as 640M for the slow chip and 645M for the faster one.

as for the AMD laptop, Full HD screen may just be a bit too much for the A8. 8750M + 8650G (A10) should have no problem taking on GT740, in dualGPU optimized games. 8750M itself is close to 730M so another 30% boost from the inbuilt GPU and we'll have a winner. only concern, dualGPU is still being ignored by AMD. i have been following the changes in AMD catalyst driver and still there is no major change for dualGPU. they are more interested in the highend GPU parts.

PS: AFAIK envy series was never meant for gaming. so won't be surprised if HP decided to go with the slow 740M GPU.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

@rider 
If you are going to buy the laptop from US, how would you buy it???
I mean, would you be using an online site like "ibhejo.com" or "iShopInternational.com"???


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> @rider
> If you are going to buy the laptop from US, how would you buy it???
> I mean, would you be using an online site like "ibhejo.com" or "iShopInternational.com"???



Relatives. I'm just thinking not planned yet.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Relatives. I'm just thinking not planned yet.


Oh... Lucky you!!! 
Poor me will have to stick with ibhejo.com and hope for the best, I think...


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 26, 2013)

I want this laptop with 1080P resolution but unfortunately indian market never considered full HD resolution seriously. The HP Customer Care said that for 1080P they only have elitebooks. Envy was never considered in india


----------

